# northeast fla, southeast ga field???



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

*field*

Try FAA. Gator Bowmen in Gainsville, FL may work for you. Careful fooling with this field stuff cause it's harder to quit than dippin once you start. :darkbeer:


----------



## CRAZYRICK1 (Dec 26, 2009)

Come on down to Ft. Myers. Lee county archers.com


----------



## CRAZYRICK1 (Dec 26, 2009)

Florida archery.org


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Unless your tired of shooting 3D....don't try field....cuz you may never make it back to a 3D range :chortle:


----------



## STUDENT-ARCHER (Jun 26, 2009)

fortcarolinearchery.com, daytonaarchers.com, gatorbowmen.com, flaglerrodandgun.com


----------

